# Caribe Vs Red Belly?



## piranha fan mne

maybe for 10-15 days,i will get small caribe.
and i am wondering,are they really more agressive fishes then classic red belly?
is it true that if u put hands in tank,they will attack it?








if i get them,i will sold my natts and put them in 100+ gallon tank for now.
i am thinking to make one room in the house just for my soul, only for tanks,especially piranha tanks,and every year try to get more and more species.
somebody would say i am crazy


----------



## Dolphinswin

1. Hit and miss on agression
2. No they wont attack it


----------



## SandNukka15

i had 7 diffrent tanks earlier this year filled with dif species. Its not as easy as you think water bill is high maintainece is a bi$ch


----------



## piranha fan mne

SandNukka15 said:


> i had 7 diffrent tanks earlier this year filled with dif species. Its not as easy as you think water bill is high maintainece is a bi$ch


how u think water bill?
water too expensive?

i am not from US friend,here in my country Montenegro(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_Montenegro),water is not too expensive,and i am using rain in my tanks,treated with FFM.

and don't worry about quality of rain,my country is only ecological state in the world by UN http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_Montenegro


----------



## shaneb

From the pics I have seen your country is very beautiful sir..


----------



## memento

No, they won't attack you... but as always, keep in mind you are the bigger predator so sudden moves can make them nervous.
However in a "fight or flight" response, piranhas will prefer flight...

But caribas are usually more territorial then reds, so yes they are more agressive to other tank mates.


----------



## piranha fan mne

shaneb said:


> No, they won't attack you... but as always, keep in mind you are the bigger predator so sudden moves can make them nervous.
> However in a "fight or flight" response, piranhas will prefer flight...
> 
> But caribas are usually more territorial then reds, so yes they are more agressive to other tank mates.


i am predator of 2 meters









i heard that they are much more teritorial then reds,and sometimes they will attack hand in water.
i never saw them,only on video and pictures.
here in my country,even red belly is hard to find.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Yes....Cariba, generally speaking, are more aggressive and territorial than reds...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Caribas are as shy as any other Pygo. When you put your hands inside your tank normally they will run to the other side of the tank (anyway you should always watch them, just in case)... IMO Caribas "tend" to be more active and entertaining than Reds because of their territorial behaviour and feeding frenzy...


----------



## Smoke

If you want a freshwater predator that will go for your hand, get an Aimara (wolf-fish/guabine)... You'll need a tank bigger than 100G though...


----------



## lorteti hr

hey bro







yes caribe,I want five that little guys..order for me..







and


----------



## piranha fan mne

lorteti hr said:


> hey bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes caribe,I want five that little guys..order for me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


hi bro!!!








i am waiting 'till "amazon-exotics" from Germany gets small caribe,than they will transport part of them in Slovenia "aquarium-wild" and then we will get those little beasts








it is not simply as i wrote,but conditions are like that.
what we can do?


----------



## Zeushalives

I have Caribe in with a Red in my tank and to tell the truth, I dont really see an aggression difference







My lone red is JUST as aggressive actually he is the first to dive in when I put food in the tank and not afraid to get in the mix. I can tell them apart obviously by looks but not by temper. And im not sure Im still not stupid enough to tempt them with my hand the way they destroy meat almost before it hits the water







but as far as bragging rights and the obvious differences, it feels good to have them and not the common Reds most people I know in the hobby have. SO .... I say go for it


----------



## lorteti hr

o yes







I m gonna take 4-5 caribe for myself..I can t wait


----------



## Fresh

all fish will be different but the subadult reds i just got are pretty aggressive after the first 3 days of having them. they attacked minnows today pretty quickly


----------



## lorteti hr

o man I want some piranhas







I would give my blood for them right now


----------



## piranha fan mne

lorteti hr said:


> o man I want some piranhas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give my blood for them right now


bro,try at Romania,in transilvania,maybe u will make some arragament with Vlad Tepesh








blood for caribes


----------



## lorteti hr

o yeah I could try that







and guys,I am sure that my oscar fish would kill any of yours piranha that you put in my tank


----------



## memento

Sure... he'll bore them to death


----------



## lorteti hr

hey man what species of piranha do you have?rhom,elong,pygo..bring one to my aquarium and you will see the fight of the year














and went home crying..just kidding..


----------



## SandNukka15

piranha fan mne said:


> i had 7 diffrent tanks earlier this year filled with dif species. Its not as easy as you think water bill is high maintainece is a bi$ch


how u think water bill?
water too expensive?

i am not from US friend,here in my country Montenegro(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_Montenegro),water is not too expensive,and i am using rain in my tanks,treated with FFM.

and don't worry about quality of rain,my country is only ecological state in the world by UN http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_Montenegro
[/quote]

water isnt expensive in the u.s. lol but the frequent changes, gravel vacs, add up and electric bill is a lil high too here with the filters, powerheads, lights, heaters. I tried but couldnt keep up with all my tanks so i had to downsize.

I currently have a 8 inch bdr in a 75g waiting on my 20 caribe for my 150g 15 which are mine and 5 i ordered for my friend. I also have a ruby red spilo in a 40 g breeder and a gold spilo and manny up for sale.


----------



## lorteti hr

hey bro wake up..where is my piranhas??


----------



## piranha fan mne

SandNukka15 said:


> hey bro wake up..where is my piranhas??


we will wait for piranhas,few days,i hope


----------

